# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου... Σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί!

## jean

Καλησπέρα, έχω τον παρακάτω ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου ο οποίος στα καλά καθούμενα σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Παίρνει ρεύμα αλλά δεν ακούγετε το παραμικρό! Έχει ένα λαμπάκι (protect) το οποίο αναβοσβήνει μπλε, όταν λειτουργούσε κανονικά, ήταν κόκκινο σταθερό (νομίζω)!

2013-09-29 17.07.10.jpg2013-09-29 17.08.26.jpg

Ευχαριστώ!  :Lol:

----------


## ultra

Για ξεβιδωσε αυτο το λαμακι, και πες μου σε παρακαλω τι τρανζιστορ χρησιμοποιει?car1.JPG

----------


## jean

3944
Β0912
το ένα και το άλλο μου βγήκαν τα μάτια αλλα δε μπόρεσα να καταλάβω! Μπορεί να είναι δίοδος!

*Τοn πήρα μεταχειρισμένο, 
και βλέπω oτι και τα 2 είναι αλλαγμένα... 
Φαίνεται η επανακόλληση! 
(και μάλιστα έγινε λίγο αρτσούμπαλη! :P)

----------


## ultra

Μην τρελαινεσαι, το αλλο ειναι το BD911.
Mετρωντας με το πολυμετρο τα ποδια του, υπαρχει καπου βραχυκυκλωμα?

Κανε το ιδιο και στο αλλο καναλι (δες φωτο)car2.JPG

----------


## jean

στο 3944βραχυκυκλώνουν όλα! 
Στο BD911 κανένα με κανένα!

και τα 2 τρανζιστορ είναι?

----------


## nyannaco

> και τα 2 τρανζιστορ είναι?


Ναι. Σετάκι πάνε, το ένα NPN και το άλλο PNP, με κατά τα άλλα αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά.
Μάλλον αντικατέστησε το καμμένο BD911 με 2SC3944, αλλά δεν είναι αντίστοιχα, το 2SC3944 είναι μικρότερης ισχύος και δεν άντεξε.

----------


## jean

mmmm...!!! Εγώ τι να κάνω??? Να τα αλλάξω και τα 2? Τι είναι καλύτερο να βάλω??? 


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nyannaco

Δες τί έχει και το άλλο κανάλι, λογικά BD911/BD912 θα είναι το ζευγαράκι (εκτός αν έχει πειράξει και το άλλο κανάλι).

----------


## ultra

Ενω εχεις βγαλει απο το κυκλωμα τα καμμενα τρανζιστορ, δοκιμασε να ξεκινησεις τον ενισχυτη προσεχοντας πολυ το ρευμα που τραβαει.
Αν ξεκινησει κανονικα και δεν μπει σε protect, οσο ειναι αναμμενος βαλε τον ενα ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου σου στο "-" των ηχειων και τον αλλο στο μεσαιο ποδι των διπλοδιοδων (το μολυμετρο στην κλιμακα DC).
Γραψε τι ταση μετρας.
Mετα, και μονο εφ οσον εχει ξεκινησει σωστα ο ενισχυτης, βαλε το πολυμετρο σου (κλιμακα DC) στους ακροδεκτες των ηχειων. Κανονικα πρεπει να μετρας πιο λιγο απο 100mV.

Kανε αυτα και βλεπουμεcar3.JPG

----------


## jean

> Δες τί έχει και το άλλο κανάλι, λογικά BD911/BD912 θα είναι το ζευγαράκι (εκτός αν έχει πειράξει και το άλλο κανάλι).


Παραθέτω φωτογραφία με τα τρανζίστορ και τα διοδάκια μου... 
2013-09-29 17.jpg

----------


## jean

> Ενω εχεις βγαλει απο το κυκλωμα τα καμμενα τρανζιστορ, δοκιμασε να ξεκινησεις τον ενισχυτη προσεχοντας πολυ το ρευμα που τραβαει.
> Αν ξεκινησει κανονικα και δεν μπει σε protect, οσο ειναι αναμμενος βαλε τον ενα ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου σου στο "-" των ηχειων και τον αλλο στο μεσαιο ποδι των διπλοδιοδων (το μολυμετρο στην κλιμακα DC).
> Γραψε τι ταση μετρας.
> Mετα, και μονο εφ οσον εχει ξεκινησει σωστα ο ενισχυτης, βαλε το πολυμετρο σου (κλιμακα DC) στους ακροδεκτες των ηχειων. Κανονικα πρεπει να μετρας πιο λιγο απο 100mV.
> 
> Kανε αυτα και βλεπουμεΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 36661



1.άνοιξε κανονικά
2.οι μετρήσεις μου έδειξαν -29,70V και στις 2 διπλοδιόδους
3.οι μέτρηση στο +/- της εξόδου μου έδειξε 14mV οπότε είμαι καλά??

----------


## ultra

Στο 3, και τα 2 καναλια σου εδειξαν 14mV ?

----------


## jean

> Στο 3, και τα 2 καναλια σου εδειξαν 14mV ?


ναι! Περίεργο? Μισό λεπτό να το ξαναδώ!

----------


## jean

-14mV το ένα και 14 το άλλο, μου δείχνουν οι έξοδοι μου.... 
χωρίς να έχω ηχεία συνδεδεμένα και χωρίς να έχω είσοδο ήχου! Μόνο ο ενισχυτής στο ρεύμα δηλαδή!

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, αλλαξε τα εξοδου και εισαι οκ.
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα 2Ν ειναι τα δικα του. Αν δεν τα βρεις, υπαρχουν ακομα τα ΒD911/912.
Προσεξε τις κολλησεις σου, και κατα το σφιξιμο των λαμων να μην σου βραχυκυκλωνει το τρανζιστορ στο σασσι.

----------


## jean

> Ωραια, αλλαξε τα εξοδου και εισαι οκ.
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα 2Ν ειναι τα δικα του. Αν δεν τα βρεις, υπαρχουν ακομα τα ΒD911/912.
> Προσεξε τις κολλησεις σου, και κατα το σφιξιμο των λαμων να μην σου βραχυκυκλωνει το τρανζιστορ στο σασσι.



ok! Τα βάζω ακριβώς αντικριστά η χιαστή? Λογικά αντικριστά σωστά?

Ευχαριστώ... Θα σας πώ απο δευτέρα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## ultra

ξεκινα παλι τον ενισχυτη χωρις τα τρανζιστορ, και δες απο το αλλο καναλι σε ποιο τυπο τρανζιστορ πηγαινει θετικη ταση στο μεσαιο του ποδι.

----------

